# HTPC: Welche Hard- und Software?



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (3. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
Ich brauch nen HTPC. Ich möchte damit HD gucken und aufnehmen, also sollte Hardware dementsprechend geskillt sein. Was gibts denn da?
Gehäuse bau ich selber, deswegen ist es auch unwichtig, ob Micro ATX oder normal.
Graka is auch egal, wenn onboard, dann gut, aber sollte, wie bereits erwähnt, mit HD Inhalten umgehen können. Höchstwarscheinlich kommt dann meine bald alte 9800 GTX zum Einsatz.

Was für Betriebssystem und welche Progs könnt ihr empfehlen?
Ich suche etas, dass auch ohne Maus und Tasta zu bedienen ist. Nicht vergessen: HD! Kann ich das Mediacenter von Windows dafür Aufrüsten oder so?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Für Blu-ray sowie HD-Videos lässt sich das MC nutzen(für ersteres braucht es Power DVD 9). DVB-S2(also Satellitenfernsehen in HD) wird bis jetzt aber nicht unterstützt(und Satelliten-TV an sich offiziell nur in Windows 7).

Ausreichende HD-Beschleunigung hast du schon mit aktuellen IGPs von den beiden Graka-Spezialisten, da braucht es keine 9800 GTX.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (3. Oktober 2009)

also muss win 7 drauf, um Satelliten-TV anschauen zu können?

Was sagst du zu der Hardware? Was empfiehlst du?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du das Microsoft Media Center benutzen möchtest (und imho gibt es keine besser Oberfläche für reine FB-Bedienung) brauchst du entweder 7 oder das TV-Pack für Vista.
Letzteres wird aber offiziell nicht unterstützt.

An HW würde ich zu einem DC von AMD und einem Mainboard mit 780g(oder besser)von ATI oder GF8300 von Nvidia raten. Auf Intel Seite ist afaik erst ein GF 9300/9400 IGP vergleichbar. Der geht aber etwas mehr ins Geld.

Wie so ein HTPC Vorhaben bei mir aus sah hab ich hier mal niedergeschrieben gehabt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...hrungsbericht-die-fusion-tv-hifi-pc-htpc.html
Bis auf das OS(mittlerweile 7 RC) hat sich da eigentlich nicht mehr viel getan.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (4. Oktober 2009)

Was sagst du zu der Zusammenstellung?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Sieht gut aus.
Allerdings würde ich als Prozessor eher einen Athlon II X2 240 oder einen der sparsameren "alten" X2 nehmen. Der 5000+ ist gegen die ziemlich ineffektiv.

Ausserdem solltest du das NT nicht vergessen  .


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. Oktober 2009)

Sind 2gb Ram nicht ein bischen viel für einen HTPC? Da reichen doch locker 1gb.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Vista und Seven sind mit unter 2GB doch ziemlich unterversorgt. Und kosten tut Ram ja auch nicht mehr soo viel.


----------



## schaoli (4. Oktober 2009)

Also das hier ist mein Home-PC.

Das ist mein Gehäuse:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Desktop/HTPC - Thermaltake DH101 VF7001BNS


Drinnen Stecken:
8GB DDR2 Ram
Core2Duo E8600 @2,8GHZ
GTX 260 1GB RAm
DVD-Laufwerk
Sat TV Karte 
und ganz wichtig für guten sound:
Creative X-fi Elite Pro


ernsehen klappt damit perfekt und das sys ist wirklich schön leise beim TV schauen.
Als software läuft Win7 MediaCenter


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Schön für dich, aber vollkommen am Thema dabei.
Beim nächsten mal wird gelöscht  .


----------



## schaoli (4. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schön für dich, aber vollkommen am Thema dabei.
> Beim nächsten mal wird gelöscht  .




Hö? Wieso? Meine Empfehlung für ein Mediacenter!
Für nen ordentlichen HTPC braucht man ordentlich Leistung....man will ja nicht nur TV sehen und DVD gucken, man will ja auch mal im inet surfen und parallel ne sendung aufnehmen, und da sind 2GB viel zu wenig!

Ich hatte mal einen HTPC mit 2GB DDR800 und einem CoreDuo @2GHz, da konnte man nichtmal SDTV ruckelfrei gucken, geschweige denn HDTV!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Dann war deine Graka wohl nicht so der Hit.
Mit 2gb, 780g und Athlon 4850e sind Blu-ray und HDTV jedenfalls drin und auch surfen bei paralleler Aufnahme ist kein Problem.


----------



## schaoli (4. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann war deine Graka wohl nicht so der Hit.
> Mit 2gb, 780g und Athlon 4850e sind Blu-ray und HDTV jedenfalls drin und auch surfen bei paralleler Aufnahme ist kein Problem.




hatte so ein abit board fatality irgendwas mit hdmi und ner guten onbordgraka.....für HDTV über sat hat mein altes sys jedenfalls nicht gereicht.
Jetzt klappts aber wunderbar.

PS: Das Win7 MediaCenter kann ich nur empfehlen, läuft bei mir bis jetzt stabil und die umschaltvorgänge und spulvorgänge beim TV schauen gehen schön schnell von der Hand


----------



## feivel (5. Oktober 2009)

4400X2 gilt eher als untere grenze für einen htpc....für blu-ray könnts manchmal knapper werden.

ich würde nicht raten einen älteren dualcore noch zu verwenden, sondern eher auf die neuere generation gehen. wie wärs mit dem hier: AMD Athlon II X2 245 und ram soviel wie möglich....schadet nie..



schaoli schrieb:


> hatte so ein abit board fatality irgendwas mit hdmi und ner guten onbordgraka.....für HDTV über sat hat mein altes sys jedenfalls nicht gereicht.
> Jetzt klappts aber wunderbar.
> 
> PS: Das Win7 MediaCenter kann ich nur empfehlen, läuft bei mir bis jetzt stabil und die umschaltvorgänge und spulvorgänge beim TV schauen gehen schön schnell von der Hand


 
also onboardgraka und gut schliesst sich für mich irgendwie aus


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

Im Vergleich zu ein bisschen älteren Karten können IGPs heute schon einiges leisten.
HL2:The Lost Coast in Mittleren bis Hohen Details bei 720p flüssig dar zu stellen hat eine 6600GT früher afaik nicht geschafft...

Und Blu-ray ist dank der integrierten Beschleunigungseinheiten in modernen GPUs eh kein wirkliches Problem.
Mein "kleiner" Athlon X2 ist meist eher gelangweilt wenn PowerDVD läuft.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (5. Oktober 2009)

Vista brauchste schon 2 Gig, aber 7...? weiß nicht.
Aber kost ja eh nix mehr, die Riegel.
Was würdest du mir fürn NT empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

7 ist im Grunde doch nur ein aufgepepptes Vista, auch wenn gerne was anderes erzählt wird...

Als NT würde ich mir eins hiervon aussuchen:
Seasonic S12II-330Bronze 330W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
Enermax ECO80+ 350W ATX 2.3 (EES350AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.2 (L6-UA-300W/BN093) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als NT würde ich mir eins hiervon aussuchen:
> Seasonic S12II-330Bronze 330W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
> Enermax ECO80+ 350W ATX 2.3 (EES350AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
> be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.2 (L6-UA-300W/BN093) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


Vergiss die kleineren Antec nicht . Die sind von der Quali her (mindestens) genauso gut wie die hier genannten.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

Das sind auch nur Seasonics...


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (7. Oktober 2009)

Kaufliste 2.0:

AMD Athlon II X2 240
MSI K9A2VM-F V2
Enermax EES350AWT
LG CH08LS10
TechnoTrend S2-3200
GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800

Alternate hat diese Mainboard - CPU -  Kombi ausgespuckt geht das? (AM3 auf AM2+)
reicht eigentlich graka onboard?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Kombi geht rein technisch schon. Generell ist AM3 CPU auf AM2+ Board auch kein Hindernis.

Die Onboardgraka eines 780*V* ist allerdings ein gutes Stück schwächer als die vom 780*G* und DVI oder gar HDMI hat das von dir genannte Board auch nicht...


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (7. Oktober 2009)

Das schaut doch gut aus:
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H, 780G

reicht die Graka?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Graka von dem Board reicht nach meiner Erfahrung für HDTV und auch sonst solltest du mit dem Brett nicht all zu viel falsch machen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Oktober 2009)

hier guck mal das ist meiner...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/48918-ein-perfekt-durchdachter-htpc.html
für mich ist es nen traum...


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (8. Oktober 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hier guck mal das ist meiner...
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/48918-ein-perfekt-durchdachter-htpc.html
> für mich ist es nen traum...




Ich wollte eigentlich Grafik onboard...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Oktober 2009)

graka onboard...
eine vernünftige graka für multimedia bekommt man heute schon für 50€ euro...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2009)

Und auf dem Mainboard quasi gratis.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (8. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und auf dem Mainboard quasi gratis.



Meine Meinung!
Wenn die MB-Graka ausreicht, wozu ne Zusätzliche kaufen?
Hier 50 € und da nen besseren CPU, sin schnell 100 Eier mehr...


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (9. Oktober 2009)

So, Liste 3.0 mit Endpreis:
AMD Athlon II X2 240, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed
GeIL SO-DIMM 2GB PC2-6400S CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-800)
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)
LG Electronics CH08LS, SATA, retail
TechnoTrend S2-3200 HDTV-S2, PCI
Enermax ECO80+ 350W ATX 2.3

ca. 380€

Hab noch eine Liste zugespielt bekommen:
"MSI G41M-FD 55€
Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 30€
Intel E5200 50€
2GB Mushkin Standard 35€
Lüfter Shuriken Rev B 25€
Festplatte Samsung EcoGreen 500GB 40€

Sind bis dahin 235 €. Jetzt noch:

BluRay ROM
Evtl Soundkarte mit besseren Möglichkeiten"

Kann die 2. Liste überhaupt was sein? knapp 150 € billiger für den selben Zweck?


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

naja..wirklich günstiger ist die zweite liste ja nicht weil das blu-ray laufwerk noch nicht mit drinne is....?


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (9. Oktober 2009)

ouh, stimmt..
^^


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

netzteil fehlt auch noch..insgesamt wirds wohl eher die teurere lösung


----------



## mrwuff (11. Oktober 2009)

Würde dir empfehlen auf einen aktuelleren Chipsatz zu setzen, macht preislich keinen unterschied. Rede von einem 885er. dort ist eine äh? 3400er GPU bei dem 880 ne 3200er.
(Hatte im Juni einen HTPC als Projektarbeit für meine Abschlussprüfung gebaut und cfg. u.a.)

Das Problem ist das man keine BR (standardmäßig) aus dem WMC starten kann. Dafür gibt es aber ein sehr schönes Programm (Arcsoft Total Media Theatre) dieses bettet sich in die Oberfl. des WMC ein. Nur so ein Tip am rande....Das TV Pack 2008 ist im Netz doch recht schnell zu finden (obwohl wie schon erwähnt wurde nicht für jeden gedacht), damit kannst du dann auch DVB-S über Vista MCE empfangen. Achte bei der TV Karte auch darauf das sie nicht nur S2 unterst. sondern ob es überhaupt Treiber für das WMC gibt. Gibt nämlich so par Firmen die sind günstig, aber bieten keine Unterstützung. Eine gute Seite kann ich nocht empfehlen zu diesem Thema und zwar www.MCE-Community.de - MS Media Center Community. Da findest du zu jeder speziellen frage eine meist gute Antwort.


----------



## feivel (12. Oktober 2009)

vom arcsoft total media theatre hab ich auch schon gehört, wie ist das von der auslastung und vom upscaling bei dvds eigentlich ?


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (12. Oktober 2009)

*Hab mir bei eBay einen PC gekauft.*
*für 350€*
*ich denke das ist ma n schönes Schnäppchen...*

*Gehäuse *TACENS aluminium HT
*Netzteil* Cooler Master Real Power 620W ATX2 - Rechnung v. 08.06.09
*Mainboard* MSI K9N SLI-2F AM2
*Prozessor* AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ AM2 - Rechnung v. 09.06.09
*Grafikkarte* 2x MSI 1GB GeForce 9800GTX+ 2D1G SLI - Rechnung v. 09.06.09
*Arbeitsspeicher* 4x Kingston 2 GB HyperX DDR2 6400/800 CL 4-4-4-12 - Rechnung v. 08.06.09
*Festplatte* Samsung HD401LJ 400GB S-ATA II
*Laufwerk* LG GSA-H20L Lightscribe
*Kühlung* 1x Gehäusedeckel (Frontregler), 2x Rückseite, 1x Zalman 9500 CNPS (AM2)
*Zubehör* Windows XP Home, Logitech Dinovo Edge - Rechnung v. 12.06.09, Logitech Cordless Rumblepad - Rechnung v. 06.06.09, Philips HDMI-DVI Kabel - Rechnung v. 06.06.09, 5m Netzwerkkabel, D-Link WLAN-Adapter G510, Netzkabel


Müsste fürn HTPC ausreichend sein^^


----------



## mrwuff (13. Oktober 2009)

COOL

Das war ja wirklich mal n schnäppchen! Mach da noch für 150 nen x4 quad 655 rein und dann kannst auch im Wohnzimmer zocken


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (13. Oktober 2009)

hab schon nen quad im zimmer stehn, aber nen q6600 mit ner 9800 gtx 512mb^^
ich werd die zwei 9800 gtx+ 1GB mit der einzelnen tauschen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Oktober 2009)

Echtes Schnäppchen, haste Glück gehabt


----------



## mrwuff (13. Oktober 2009)

ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre 3 Platinum — The ultimate high-definition movie experience

Also ich finde die Bildquali und die bedienung es Prg. sehr gut und einfach.
Kannst es dir ja mal dl zum testen und wenns dir gefällt kaufst es dir


----------

